# Are you a compulsive counter?



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes me too,


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

No I count after increase row to make sure I have equal numbers.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I do too, unconsciously.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

so glad to hear I'm not alone in this sometimes agrivation... but glad in other instances...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

No doubt there will be a name for this affliction


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find myself counting stitches. I count out of order (20, 15, 9) to make myself stop. ;0) I finally found a use for counting every row. When my little great grand is visiting I count out loud and she counts with me. I do not count other things. At least I have not counted those things in the past. Hopefully I do not start counting them now that the idea has been planted in my brain.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG it is so good to know that I am not alone. However I find counting stitches is very beneficial to your pattern turning out perfectly. I am like Mary Cardiff counting in my head all the time. Sometimes I don't even know what I was counting.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Yes, I count all the time...especially when knitting. Also, the area where I live has only one exit road for about three miles before we get to the main road...I count how many cars I pass on the way out to the main road...it averages ten cars.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I am beginning to feel I may be normal after all. Think I count in my sleep too!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I do it also and have to reprimand myself from time to time, so I can stop it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I count my steps going to the mailbox...count steps when walking around the block...count knitting rows...I don't like it one bit---but----->I am a 'cOuNtEr' :XD:


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I have OCD. I count everything. I will find myself going back over the row I just knit, counting yet again. One number off and I'm counting again. Some things in knitting, depending on what it is, I don't find myself counting as often. Later on down the road on that piece, I'll be counting. Even with stitch markers in place, I still count the stitches.

Everything gets counted. I'm sitting in my car waiting on a train to pass, I'm counting the train cars. The steps it takes me to get from house to car, either parked in front of house or in side drive of house.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania

I've never felt it was anything dangerous, mostly amusing, sometimes a blessing.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought everyone counts, some times and some of us ALL the time. me too


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Sometimes I find myself counting but since I knit almost totally in the round, the numbers would soon take longer to say than the stitches to knit - three thousand, seven hundred and eighty six, etc.

Unfortunately, I am too casual about counting. I yarn mark sleeve increases and short rows and count markers rather than the stitches on the needle. Usually count at critical points like joining sleeves to the body of a sweater but I should be more like you and count more often.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

The only thing I count is my pennies, and that don't take very long


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG, I thought I was crazy, so either I'm not or I've got company! Whew!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

YES, YES, YES!!! It's the only way I can knit lace. But when it spills over into the rest of my life I get a little concerned. 26 words...oops, 27. See?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I count subconsciously in that I'm knitting a row and will suddenly realise I have been counting the stitches I've knit. Not a problem just one of those things, same as when I'm walking somewhere it starts off subconsciously I do not set off counting at all. I don't feel the need to count things.
I do like order. I do and always have grouped colours and types. I have some sweets in a pot in the cupboard and to prevent me going back and fore to the pot all day I start the day by removing all sweets of a particular shape (no matter what the colour) and this will be my portion for the day. (It also limits my intake of sweets  )

I remember as a child if I had a box of Smarties I would always group the like colours and then eat the least liked colours first.
I do similar with crisps and chips I keep the better ones or larger ones till last. 

They are just my foibles. Not a problem for me or others.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

On knitting yes especially complicated patterns ,inc/dec ect but not on anything unrelated to Knitting


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

I count especially when knitting lace. I also write out every row in the pattern. It's time consuming but it's the only way I can keep track.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I do and with practically everything. I get annoyed at myself :roll:


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i,too count a lot of things. never bothers anyone so why not?


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm a counter too! I even count myself to sleep at night.
It's very relaxing, counting slows me down especially when I'm knitting, I seem to want to race thru things. 

I don't feel so strange now that I know others do it too!
Thank you!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Not usually, only when have to. I'm often multitasking when knitting so counting would interfere with the other task.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Hello, my name is gloria and I'm a counter. I count everything: holes in the tiles of a ceiling, red (or green or blue) cars that go by, wallpaper stripes in the doctor's office, and of COURSE crochet stitches, knit stitches, cross stitch stitches (but that's a given!)...you name it, and if it can be counted, I count it. So you are NOT alone!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Hello, my name is gloria and I'm a counter. I count everything: holes in the tiles of a ceiling, red (or green or blue) cars that go by, wallpaper stripes in the doctor's office, and of COURSE crochet stitches, knit stitches, cross stitch stitches (but that's a given!)...you name it, and if it can be counted, I count it. So you are NOT alone!!


Hi Gloria nice to know 

Another of my foibles is I read things if they are mirror images or up side down almost like my brain needs to make sense of it.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Not so much in knitting, more so when crocheting.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I count, too. If I am interrupted in the middle of the row I will start counting where I left off starting with one again and and continue to the end of the row. What a meaningless number that is!!!

Karen


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I count my steps going to the mailbox...count steps when walking around the block...count knitting rows...I don't like it one bit---but----->I am a 'cOuNtEr' :XD:


Me to, Cindi - count my steps to the mailbox. I count the stairs up and down to the basement - I know there are 15 steps, but I count them anyway. I count my knitting stitches even when it's not necessary. I occasionally count sheep when I lie down at night, but not very often. I'd rather knit or read myself to sleep.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

No, not compulsive but if stopped by a train I do count the number of cars. I count stitches after finishing a knitting row in a complicated pattern or if the row just doesn't "feel" right.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Don't forget counting the steps going up and down! I cannot help myself and don't even try anymore!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Yes, glad to hear it is just not me.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

I TOO, am a counter. I make it easier for myself by placing markers every 10 to 15 sts, just so I can keep tract. I will count each stitch after the marker over again. That is just for regular knitting. It helps me relax.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

BoBeau said:


> Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> 
> I've never felt it was anything dangerous, mostly amusing, sometimes a blessing.


So I'm not just OCD, now I'm an Arithromaniac???


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

I too am a counter, cabinet knobs, window panes, anything with sections. I think that is why I like to knit. It justifies my counting! Never thought of my counting as cod, just quirky.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It does seem to be a compulsion I know people who do it, one is my daughter. It's a quirky thing, don't give it another thought.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I do the same thing. As I walk with my dog I'll count the steps between the power poles and I count my stitches as I knit.


----------



## ho1der23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Funny that you should bring this subject up! I was listening to the radio the other day and the counting subject came up, it is something to do with OCD. I count the lines in the middle of the road (if I'm not driving!) and the clouds on the weather forecast. Crazy isn't it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I count every stitch as i knit it,if i am doing complicated lace patterns,that way no booboo's.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


LOL.... me too, exactly like you.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


LOL.... me too, exactly like you.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I ccunt stitches and don't even realise I am doing it until nearly at the end of the row. Only other thing I consciously count are the number of containers on the goods trains that roar past out back fence.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> I ccunt stitches and don't even realise I am doing it until nearly at the end of the row. Only other thing I consciously count are the number of containers on the goods trains that roar past out back fence.


We just can't help it, huh? LOL


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Me,too.I seem to count _everything_ and I have no idea why.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Uh oh, up till now I've not been a counter. After I get my cast on row finished, I don't count stitches. But now that I've read this thread, counting stitches might be like a song I can't get out of my head. I mean, I saw the musical play Showboat 2 months ago, and I'm still hearing "Old Man River" in my head all the time.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't count every stitch, but I do count every few rows, especially if I have increased or decreased.


----------



## Diane C (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes, I do the same thing with everything, including knitting and crocheting.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

mac.worrall said:


> Me,too.I seem to count _everything_ and I have no idea why.


Yes, me too  from stitches to steps, today I even caught myself counting how many slices of carrots were in a carrot........WHY? It's not like I count them out onto the plates when dishing up. Also, the broccoli florets got counted too......Do I need therapy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

I always count stitches, probably because I don't want to rip out stitches. Also thought it was because math was my favorite subject.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Only if I'm bored...


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yes. Me too. I count in rhythm - everything I do. Looks like it is a common thing, according to everyone here.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely, all I knit is lace so I count every repeat to make sure I haven't added or dropped a stitch somewhere. I don't bother with lifelines because of it. I too small happy to know I'm not alone. I knit in a. Prayer Shawl Ministry and always wondered if I was odd since no one else seems to do this.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I do it mostly when knitting


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is great. I have never come across anyone who talked about this, even when I have mentioned it. Even in homeopathy, when I say this people just gloss over it even tho it is a significant symptom. 

I have always counted things. As a kid a favorite game was counting State license plates. It is a common traveling game to keep kids engaged on long trips but it became a way of life for me--or perhaps fit into an already existing state of mind. And I would remember the number of plates from each State for long periods of time. What a useless waste of brain space. Hahaha.

I still count calories of everything I eat (thanks to a mother who was always dieting and made me a compulsive food person, too). I count steps, stitches, rows, people in an audience, etc. There is always something to count. As a kid we counted the stars on a summer night. That kept us busy for a while.

I think it is way of grounding myself. It is also a way to make time pass quickly. I think it serves a number of purposes. 

But often counting is a useful thing to do. When organizing a group it is useful to know how many people came out. When doing lace, it is important to track the number of stitches on a row, in a repeat, inches completed for sizing, etc. Lot's of good uses for this habit.

Since all our behavior serves some function for us, why do other people think they count?


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

I am obviously normal too, even count the pegs when I am getting the washing in - too many years as a bean counter I think !!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

YES! I am knitting a pattern in stockinette with lace at one end. I SHOULD count the lace part to make sure the stitches are correct, but on almost every row I keep counting the stitches after the marker! Go figure... Some kind of strange habit, I guess!


----------



## Jawbone (Oct 8, 2012)

I will count stitches when I"m nearing the end of a row. Then forget what I just counted, so I have to count again. I don't do this all the time only when I'm increasing, decreasing, casting on...


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

I count everything too. I also have music playing in my head most of the time. I hear all kinds of songs - old and new. They don't get stuck in my head, I just go from one to the next. Things I haven't heard in years. Wierd. I'm so busy counting and playing music it's hard to find time to knit.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

I count my stitches on starting or completing a row if the pattern I am working on is complicated. For some bizarre reason that I cannot fathom, I also seem to count when I sort washing into piles for the machine. Why I do this is beyond me. It is sort of an unconscious counting till I catch myself doing it!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

I count my stitches all the time that's the way I am sure that my stitches are correct. It is too easy to get off track when distracted from my knitting or crocheting.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

Did you see the 1997 movie, As Good As It Gets? Jack Nicholson played the part of (among other things) a counter. It was a real crack up (counting the cracks, of course). LOL


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I don't count every stitch, but I do count every few rows, especially if I have increased or decreased.


This describes my counting habits as well !


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Those who posted OCD are partially right. Those of you who are counting subconsciously are probably borderline OCD (if it doesn't interfere with life) and several commented you can stop yourself which full-blown OCD mostly can't. If you watched the TV show "Monk" he is a prime example of OCD gone wild. I realized I was borderline when I watched Monk divide his food-- OMG, done it all my life! Worked hard to break some other "habits" and recently learned that my DDs and DGDs all have a minor problem with OCD.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I count after doing a "pattern" row (like Feather & Fan), especially if there is a YO.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

My daughter and I count......my son's think we are nuts. (That's okay because we think they are crazy)


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes - guilty as charged. You are not the only one.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG ! ! ! I thought it was just me ! ! !

EdnaC


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those who posted OCD are partially right. Those of you who are counting subconsciously are probably borderline OCD (if it doesn't interfere with life) and several commented you can stop yourself which full-blown OCD mostly can't. If you watched the TV show "Monk" he is a prime example of OCD gone wild. I realized I was borderline when I watched Monk divide his food-- OMG, done it all my life! Worked hard to break some other "habits" and recently learned that my DDs and DGDs all have a minor problem with OCD.


Every body has traits of OCD but as long as they are not interrupting on life they are not a problem that needs sorting. After all these things make us what we are ~ individuals.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I count every row too.


----------



## Mary DeRome1 (Mar 21, 2014)

well I count just about everything stitches in every row clothes peg on the line. the number pieces of fruit in a kilo etc etc. I have a problem visualising amount and spaces I think maybe that is why I developed the habit of counting


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

BoBeau said:


> Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> 
> I've never felt it was anything dangerous, mostly amusing, sometimes a blessing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nickijake (Oct 14, 2013)

I count as I knit before I even realize I'm doing it.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's another counter. I am able to stop myself when I think about, but I count when going up and down steps and when I knit. I do not see OoCD in other areas of my life.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yes - really good to know that I'm not the only one!


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Yes me too,


How do you walk and knit!!!! Maybe if I could learn, I'd start walking because otherwise I get really bored!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> No doubt there will be a name for this affliction


There is:-OCD


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I think it's a mild form of obsessive compulsive disorder - I've had it all my life, get's worse when I'm stressed. I count everything, all the time, everywhere.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes I am!!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Every body has traits of OCD but as long as they are not interrupting on life they are not a problem that needs sorting. After all these things make us what we are ~ individuals.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ondrizek8 (Jun 10, 2013)

I, too, am a counter. I always thought it was because I'm slightly compulsive-obsessive. (Can't stand doors or drawers ajar- always have to shut them.) As long as a compulsive behavior doesn't interfere with your life or anybody else's, embrace your compulsion. It may prevent having to rip out rows of work sometime.
Happy knitting.

Jan O.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes less frogging when you catch it early on. I am constantly checking rows of knit or crochet I do doilies a lot I can't stand holes in them.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

There is not one little counting foible listed here that I'm not guilty of. My mother and I talked about it years ago. She, too, counted - steps, stitches, anything and everything - as did her sisters. Our oddities become normalcy. Welcome to our world, huh?


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm afraid to say I am also are in your counting club!!! It drives my husband nuts!!!


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I count everything too.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


same here


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes! I also count backwards to fall asleep at night (or when I wake up in the middle of the night. I find that trying to concentrate on counting backwards keeps me from thinking of other "awakening" thoughts.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i find myself counting every stitch as well!! i just don't trust my markers and i don't want to end up with the incorrect amount of sts. and have to frog!!!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, I count frequently, with good reason, I often find my stitch count off. So I count and check and fix when necessary. I also count seconds at traffic lights because I'm convinced that some of them are way too long. Surprisingly, none have gone over 60 seconds.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

How many people or animals are on the tv screen or in a picture.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I count stitches. I try to stop myself from doing this when it's not necessary and sometimes I am successful. I also used to count the stairs going up to our second floor each time I climbed them (16) but made an effort to stop that too. Yes, part of it's a compulsion, for sure. But the counting of stitches can be a good thing, too, if it eases ones mind that none have multiplied or decreased since the last row, right? For all of us counters, it's not the worst habit to have.


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

yes


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness!

To quote Mrs. Clinton (reluctantly!) "What difference does it make?"

I mean, to the rest of us who are not hung up on counting things?

I am interested to know why you are interested in these statistics. Comfort in numbers? Misery loves company?



Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I have to put my hand up too. I count all the time, not just when I'm knitting. While watching TV, if an advertisement comes on with numbers on the screen, like a price, phone number, address etc., I add up all the numbers before they disappear from the screen. While in hospital after my hysterectomy (35years ago) I remember concentrating on counting the holes in the acoustic tiles on the ceiling instead of using pain killers. I have often wondered if others had crazy counting rituals....well now I know. Looks like I'm in good company......I think I will now go and count how many have replied to the original post....lol!!!


----------



## Neckknitter (May 13, 2013)

I have tried to analyze why I count the same objects over and over, such as window panes, cabinets, stairs. The number never changes. It is always the same. I believe it represents stability to me. The quantity of those objects will be constant. Grew up a military brat, moved a lot. Chaos. Cheap therapy!!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> To quote Mrs. Clinton (reluctantly!) "What difference does it make?"
> 
> ...


I only wish I counted compulsively! I can't tell you the number of times I've had to rip several rows because I've missed an increase or decrease.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

My adult son asked me one day why I was counting as I emptied the dishwasher. I was totally unaware. I advised him it was because when he was little I counted all the time to teach him. Knitting and crocheting I always count after each row.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I count stitches by habit whenever I knit, even if I'm doing garter st.
I don't count other things. You're probably just bored, so you countedo pass time in the past and it's a habit now.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I count stitches by habit whenever I knit, even if I'm doing garter st.
I don't count other things. You're probably just bored, so you countedo pass time in the past and it's a habit now.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I too count many things. I count more when I get bored and less when I am busy.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am a counter. I have always been, and I think it is soothing. Fortunately, it hasn't ever become a problem. I think, for me, it is the rhythm. I always like patterns and order. Math was always fun for me because there was a pattern in the way things were worked out, and a definite right and wrong in the answer (don't even get me started on "new math", lol!)

I guess, long story short, I am a counter; but who cares???


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

Oh Yea!!! Not only do I count. Consider the brick in a walk way---Do the math---6 stones across times twenty long=--you got it---= 120 stones - Now you need to this in your head while sitting on a bench in the park. GOOD COUNTING.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Yes me too,


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one. I count stitches, steps I take (reminds me, I need to put on my pedometer), cars, etc.
Actually, when I was about 13 I read a book where the girl counted red convertibles and after 100, the next boy she saw would be her boyfriend. I started counting red convertibles after that. Not looking for my next boyfriend, but if I'm thinking about making a purchase, I wait until I hit 100 and if I still want it I let myself get it.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep Im a compulsive counter!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I'm not the only one?? 

I count the stairs as I go up or down. I have lived in this house for 12 years and I still count those steps. I count the times I go down and up while doing the laundry and am ALWAYS frustrated with myself when I forget to count a trip up or down and have to wait until the next time I do the laundry to start that count again. I count stitches as I knit. Current pattern is a 7 stitch repeat and really, it helps me keep on track with the pattern. 

I asked my therapist about it once and she said not to worry (about that) and it is a perfect example of adaptive behavior.


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG, I count myself to sleep too. Instead of counting sheep I count my deep breaths.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I try not to...but I do anyway!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Well at least I know now that I'm not going out of my mind. Find myself doing this all the time.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I live on the tenth floor - I count steps to the elevator. When I get down to the garage I count steps to the car. This is what happens to compulsive knitters - they become compulosive counters.
Phyllis


----------



## april1963 (May 29, 2013)

Do it all the time. Was studying to be accountant before


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I count rows more often than stitches. I mark off series of 10 rows when knitting socks, or toys, scarves, or whatever. I mark them with a thread which zig zags up the article so it's easy to count up to 50 or more without re-counting all the time.

See those arms in my avatar. All those rows were marked off with my thread. I know, I should invest in a niffty row counter. But why?


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I usually count steps and I ALWAYS have to know what time it is!!!


----------



## Dianebailey (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm a counter also. I count silverware when putting it away and laundry while folding, among other things. I have often wondered if it is more common in knitters or if it just works to our benefit. I read a story of a woman who was OCD and she was being given drugs to stop her counting. I thought they should have given her a pair of knitting needles instead and let her use her counting for something practical instead of bothersome. This is not to minimize the problems that severe OCD can cause, just a recognition that counting isn't necessarily a problem.


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

I count a lot, too. While walking, it helps me get into a rhythm and makes the time seem to go faster. While knitting, the rhythm seems to help my tension. If I am not actually counting the stitches, I find myself repeating the steps of the stitch or the pattern repeat.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I confess to counting -- I'm often unaware of it until I come to the end of a row. I often become annoyed if someone interupts -- if it's important I keep on counting out-loud so they'll know to wait for my reply. I count other things like steps, tiles, books on a shelf, etc. Not that it makes much difference -- I seldom remember the number anyway.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I often count my stitches...not every row/round every time...but often enough to notice when my count is off...and can fix the problem pretty fast.
Jane


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I usually find myself counting when I am stressed out. I've gotten very good and counting in time with seconds. It came in very handy when I had an enclosed MRI and started getting claustrophobic. The tech would say "this will take about 2 min - and I would start counting. When I got to 120 it was done! I also use counting when I have a problem getting to sleep - it works every time.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes - and consider it part of the process.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I do also, unconsciously. And yes, other things also, people, windows, train cars, etc.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Here I thought I was the only one. Thank goodness I'm not. I sometimes count in german or english. How weird is that?


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

You got it steps everywhere.


----------



## BobbieO (May 23, 2012)

You got it steps everywhere.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

I do that too, and, like you, not actually aware of it.
Guess great minds think, or count, alike.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Often I count as I knit a row. My current project every other row is purl so I count that row to be sure I'm staying on tract with my stitches within the pattern. I sometimes just have to make myself stop counting and just enjoy the knitting.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

What surprises me is that I don't think I've been counting and if I start to count at some point down the row, I'm usually on the right stitch. No idea how or why. :?


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not a compulsive counter but find that counting often in knitting pays off. I use a lot of markers and still count in between. Slows me down but helps to me from making mistakes.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Wow - am kind of surprised at the huge response here - but somewhat reassuring too as I'm right there with you all, lol!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I, too, count every stitch every row but that is where it ends.


----------



## joaneg (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup. I count lots of things, including stitches, even words during conversations sometimes, and definitely steps. I like odd numbers better than even, so I try to make things come out odd -- my children even give me things in odd numbers. We all have our little quirks -- I guess counting isn't as unusual as others! Count On!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sure there are many, many in our legions. I'm OCD with counting. If I'm walking, I don't consciously know I'm counting until I think about it and realize I've been counting. I also parse signs, titles on TV, etc., to see if the number of letters can be evenly divided by 2, 5, etc.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

No not me and it has been my downfall on a number of occasions. I try but My husband thinks I have to talk to him all the time. Can't count and talk at the same time, believe me I have tried.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I count Everything! I worry that there's something wrong with me, but seeing that I'm not alone in my compulsions makes me feel so much better!


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes...I even count while running water from the tap into the kettle to make a cup of tea. When I have counted to 12, I have enough to make 2 big cups of tea.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Always counting, whether it's peas or knitting rows. When someone speaks to me when I am counting in knitting, I say the number out loud. This means wait till I get to the end of the row. It works!!!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

I am with you on this one and I don't realise I am doing it either


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

I too count myself to sleep! Not sheep, my breathing!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep me too


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

No you are not alone. I count almost all the time when I'm alone, (not out loud) I count, in a normal pace, to 12 twice when I'm filling my coffee pot every morning. It fills it to the exact level for what I want to make.
If I'm doing something repetitious is when I usually count.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, me too--if I did not count the stitches I might end up with a sweater instead of a scarf. I don't count every row but I do try to keep track.


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

I stopped reading comments on page 6... So sorry if I repeat some one's comments?
I have counted since I was young. I remember counting the steps up and down to the basement, the second story...
Then in High school I was in a marching band. We had to take 8 steps per five yards... Perfect for a counter!
I count as I walk, swim..and yes knit! 
I am not sure if I count while I knit or knit while I count .
I have recently confessed to my husband of 37 years and 7 years of going steady before that... That I am a counter! He just stared at me!
I can't wait to read him this topic!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I do it also. Think because music or tv is on.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh. Em. Gee. I am always counting the number of steps up, the number of steps down, my stitches, the cans in my pantry. I have never told anyone this. It's good to know I am not alone. Relief. Lol


----------



## ILisaAM (Apr 8, 2013)

Yea &#55357;&#56842; Don't you just love Math! &#55356;&#57146;


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, yes! I count all the time. When younger, had an amazing memory for phone numbers, license plates, all things numbered. Not so much now, but I do count stitches when knitting. I suppose a variety of OCD.

Dot


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I always count or spell words I have heard said. I can't seem to stop.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I, too, am a counter; steps, floor/ceiling tiles, clicks of the turn signal when in the car, etc. and of course stitches. However, I must confess, that I often lose track of the number of stitches mid-row and have to go back and recount from the beginning of the row!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I mainly count when I'm knitting a lace pattern. It's easy to miss a yarn over, so I do count when I'm doing that kind of pattern (at least every other row.) When there are lots of stitches, I use markers to help.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Yes, yes, yes. I can tell you how many steps there are in the building I worked in seven years ago! And my back steps and front steps and many other things that come in multiples of whatever. So glad you posted this and so glad to know that I'm not weird. If there are others doing it, we must not all be weird - right?


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

HA! Love this topic and seeing 11 pages of replies I'm not alone. I get so disgusted with myself sometimes because I will start counting in the middle of a row which is of no value to me! LOL. but yes...going up the steps...down the street...Yup, I'm a counting fool too.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yes. I suddenly realise that I am counting every stitch. why am I doing this I say to myself. start singing in my head to stop counting. low and behold I am counting again. should we be worried?


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

I am a counter too! I did not think anyone else did that. I was a closet counter, now I am coming out! Linda


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, I am a compulsive counter or else I go knit, purl, knit, purl or knit, knit, knit and so on in my head. I really thought I was nuts till now.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one I do it without thinking and sometimes have the right amount of stitches .. Count everything !!!!!!!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

I also find that I am a lousey counter because I always have to recount stitches and I always end up with a different number so I am constantly recounting. I finally had my own ah ha moment and use stitch markers for 10 or 20 stitch locations.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

At one time I could tell you the number of steps to climb in most metro stops in Paris. I count unconciously, even when walking .. it does no good to know number of steps in a kilometre but I keep on counting 

I do so also when knitting... sigh !
G


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I count the stitches every row.


----------



## knitknot1946 (Apr 2, 2014)

You are definitely not alone! I have a real thing about figures, always add up my shopping approx as I go round plus tiles on walls etc etc just like you. LOL


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes I count all the time. I've crocheted for most of my life & I'm 66 & retired now. You need to count stitches at least when starting a pattern & when you increase or decrease. When I worked, I was a nurse & we had to count the narcotics twice a shift. Now, I find myself counting how many numbers I've dabbed when I play bingo once a week, how many pieces of meat when I cook, how many plants when I garden etc. etc. It's become a habit to count.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish I did. Then I wouldn't end up frogging as much. If it's not critical to the outcome of the garment, say a rectangular shawl, I just knit on, then stop and count every so often and hope for the best. And that's why I will never be an excellent knitter. I do it for the joy of it. I guess my nickname should be "Oops"...lol


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Count me in!


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> No doubt there will be a name for this affliction


There already is; it's one of the many symptoms of OCD - even though this is just a mild one on its own.


----------



## Glendasue (Apr 29, 2011)

I always count the stitches too, just in case I dropped a stitch or picked up and extra one!!! I also have that counting compulsion for other things....if I am not occupied with thinking about other things at the time.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


Me too! I find myself counting my steps all the time.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

shadypineslady said:


> Uh oh, up till now I've not been a counter. After I get my cast on row finished, I don't count stitches. But now that I've read this thread, counting stitches might be like a song I can't get out of my head. I mean, I saw the musical play Showboat 2 months ago, and I'm still hearing "Old Man River" in my head all the time.


Try singing the Flintstones theme song - once you do it's supposed to get rid of any other ear worm you have!


----------



## nanoo25 (May 19, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> 
> I've never felt it was anything dangerous, mostly amusing, sometimes a blessing.


That definition describes me too a tea! I thought I was just the only weird one. Glad to know I'm not alone Tx, N
BTW your cat is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Depends on what I'm knitting. Lace, yes, I count each repeat as I do them to cut down on errors (doesn't mean they don't happen). However, stockinette, ribbing, moss, seed stitch, I seldom count until I'm at a point where I have repeated decreases to ensure that I haven't missed any.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> Yes, I count all the time...especially when knitting. Also, the area where I live has only one exit road for about three miles before we get to the main road...I count how many cars I pass on the way out to the main road...it averages ten cars.


I count school buses on my way to work on my early mornings. If I count more than 12 I'm on time <G>. When school's out I count for sale signs.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> No doubt there will be a name for this affliction


Some may call it OCD: Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. I, too, have for many years been a counter, not so much with my knitting, but in many other aspects of daily living.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> To quote Mrs. Clinton (reluctantly!) "What difference does it make?"
> 
> ...


To someone without the compulson, there is no logical explanation. I think, with 12 pages going here, we're finding comfort in numbers and we`re finding we're not as weird as we we have been accused of being. (That is if we have admitted our habits to anyone.)


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

yes count all the time no matter what


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, but only when I'm doing knitting or crochet. It's an unconscious thing, and then all of a sudden I'll realize I'm doing it. At least it keeps things on track from row to row.


----------



## hookcrazy (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG so good to find other people that do this.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I told my daughter about this topic - she's a 3rd generation counter who also looks for patterns in everything - and she said, " . . . it occurred to me that maybe you knitters with OCD are in hog heaven." LOL


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

You are not alone....


----------



## Sandi B (Mar 1, 2013)

Me Too, I find myself counting even when I don't need to count, like, stairs.
Maybe knitters are counters.
(I also do counted cross stitch)


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Yes! I blamed it on being an inventory clerk for way too long, but I think it goes beyond that. I'm obsessive and anal, just ask anyone who has to put up with me!


----------



## mordah (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't actually count, but when traveling, I find myself tapping on the seat or my leg at: fence posts, cracks in pavement, telephone post, whatever. Drives me crazy!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, I count all the time, sometimes 3 or more times just to make sure I'm right.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Wish counting was the only part of OCD. I count everything too but it doesn't end there. Timing something I count each second but can only stop on a full minute, eat everything on my plate in sequence, one bite at a time & must finish everything on the same bite, must shuffle my feet so every crack in the sidewalk is crossed with the same foot, impossible to put my left sock/shoe on first, must answer phone on third ring or not at all, if any routine is interrupted I freak out, must cook potatoes on the same burner every time, certain utensils can only be used for a particular thing, cups must hang on their own hooks, laundry must be hung in special order, must pull into parking stall from left side only, can only open computer programs in one order, must wash dishes in a certain order, cannot sleep in pj's, must be nighties, won't sleep on right side of bed, you get the idea. So if you simply feel compelled to count, then COUNT your blessings.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I am a stitch counter, even in garter stitch with no shaping! I think that's why I find it so hard to understand other knitters' reliance on stitch markers (I count, why would I need stitch markers?). I, too, have tunes going round in my head ALL the time - but not whole tunes, just the same few notes over and over. The current one is 24 notes long and not even a proper tune, just a random set of notes over and over - drives me bonkers and must do the same for other people as I am usually humming them out loud just under my breath! I'm also a collector, eg I have to have every book by a particular author, or every recipe ever written for chicken with chorizo! Never even considered it might be OCD! Who knew.....


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


I am definitely a counter. It is a symptom of OCD, but does not mean you HAVE OCD! I do, along with ADHD which are both symptoms of my Tourette's syndrome and I own with pride.  Knitting/crochet have been such a therapeutic haven for me because they satisfy both symptoms. I find even on easy patterns I count the stitches as I am going, even when I'm not paying attention to what I'm doing. I count how long it takes me to do things, how many times I go in certain motions while scrubbing, sweeping, brushing my teeth, etc. how many street sign we pass in the car on the freeway and cars parked on the street. I can't even fall asleep unless I am counting backward!

It's a quirk more than anything else. Unless it IS a problem, it's not a problem. OCD is Obsessive Compulsive Disorder; obsessive thought accompanied by compulsive actions (I studied psychology and social behavior in college.). Some people spend hours counting the same thing over and over and neglect their lives. Some will spend the same amount of time turning on and off lights or washing their hands. They obsessively think about things and compulsively act on these thoughts, even if it hurts them. Some people with OCD will wash their hands until they are bleeding. In extreme cases, a person with OCD will get violent if they can't act on their obsessive thoughts. They can look like an autistic kid does when his or her routine is disrupted or become Catatonic, among other reactions. All of these instances are when it IS a problem.

Trust me, you are not alone in your need to count. People whose minds work in certain ways are drawn to professions and hobbies that satisfy that. For instance, anthropologically speaking, men who had ADHD were the warriors. Artists tend to be the ones with obsessive and/or compulsive tendancies-you can have the tendencies without having the disorder. Take a look at Van Gogh; he had OCD to the extreme and it shows in his artwork. 
What I would do is embrace your quirkiness! I have and am much better off for it.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm, yes, I am a counter! Not as much as other people that have posted here, but for sure a counter! It has helped me in my knitting and counted cross stitch, both which I love. Also, when I had my daughter many years ago I had heard a brief description of the Lamaze method of childbirth and it mentioned something about counting. Not having learned how to do it correctly, when a contraction started I started counting and I knew the pains would start easing up around the 40 count so counting helped me to take my mind off the pain. The only thing wrong with it was I didn't scream and yell when I had a contraction so when the doctor finally came into the room and asked me how far apart the contractions where they didn't believe me when I said 2 minutes. They timed them (yep, 2 minutes apart!)and rushed me into the birthing room barely in time to get everything ready for me to give birth. Okay, I was young and totally unprepared for giving birth! LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Was once told this is a sign of a high IQ! Hope so!


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been doing this forever...most beneficial to count holes in ceiling tiles while the dentist is......well, you know. I think it's perfectly normal and I'm too old to stop now!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Was once told this is a sign of a high IQ! Hope so!


But of course, my dear.
:thumbup:


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

I count things all the time too.... :shock:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

I count steps. It's crazy


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

OCD me. I even count when I go up and downstairs; so knitting, you betcha


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes I am and I thought I was the only one who had that addiction. My youngest daughter does it also.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I have found myself counting my steps, and now I'm becoming weirded out about counting stitches. I'm wondering if I should just put in markers every 10 stitches so I won't have to count all the time. As I try more involved (for me) patterns I have to rip more than I knit, get frustrated and then just knit something easy.


----------



## Fossilxyz (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear friend, you are not the only one who does that. I do it all the time, even when I look at tiles on the ceiling or floor. I also count corners and sides. Wou7ld like to know what this thing is that affects a lot of persons... I don't do it all the time, but I do it a lot. And you are right, it is a compulsion thing. You are not alone because there are a lot of (us) all over the world... God bless, Cj.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

What about wallpaper? I not only coumt the horizonal and verticle designs, the diagonal ones are especially compelling, even if I hung the paper myself, years ago.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> I find myself counting in my head all the time . Knitting and just walking along (counting steps I take) It's good to know I'm not alone :-D


I must be your sister! Do the same thing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Fossilxyz said:


> Dear friend, you are not the only one who does that. I do it all the time, even when I look at tiles on the ceiling or floor. I also count corners and sides. Wou7ld like to know what this thing is that affects a lot of persons... I don't do it all the time, but I do it a lot. And you are right, it is a compulsion thing. You are not alone because there are a lot of (us) all over the world... God bless, Cj.


This "thing" you speak of is most likely Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, or OCD. For a somewhat layman's description of it, you can see my previous post just a page back. If you want a more technical look, check out http://www.ocfoundation.org/whatisocd.aspx
It can be very debilitating for some people, but is more something that only the individual or those close to him or her notice in most cases Let me reiterate that you can have obsessive-compulsive tendencies WITHOUT having the disorder.


----------



## hookcrazy (Apr 20, 2014)

Statistics show that counters have a higher IQ than other people. This is not ocd. I asked my Daughter about this and as she has a PHD in psychology I would take her learned opinion and move on and not be obcessive about us counters!!!!!!


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

The counting is for crocheters.. My goodness, I'll stick to knitting. In my opinion, the counting in crocheting is for the OCD afflicted. It about drove me nuts trying to crochet a CAL afghan.

God Bless, LdyM


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> 
> I've never felt it was anything dangerous, mostly amusing, sometimes a blessing.


OMG never knew there was a name for this. I count all the time. Steps, stitches, people in line ahead of me. I count for self amusement and entertainment. And proud of it!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes I count my knitting stitches all the time. I tell myself it's just to make sure I still have the correct number on the needles.LOL


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

hookcrazy said:


> Statistics show that counters have a higher IQ than other people. This is not ocd. I asked my Daughter about this and as she has a PHD in psychology I would take her learned opinion and move on and not be obcessive about us counters!!!!!!


And I'm smart, WOW!!!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

One of our sons, who was super intelligent, also suffered from AADHD and OCD. (Sadly, he is no longer with us.) He had two PHDs and various other credentials; however, he didn't knit. He used to joke and shake his finger about my knitting and counting, "See, you've got it too!"


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Here I thought I was the only weirdo. Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I have always counted things: Number of ceiling tiles as I wait in the doctor's office, steps constantly, and sometimes cars, as in how many red ones I will see while on an errand.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Grammykt said:


> I count especially when knitting lace. I also write out every row in the pattern. It's time consuming but it's the only way I can keep track.


I hope to go back and read all the enteries on this thread, but I just saw a product online this morning that some of us counters might be interested in. here's the link: http://www.afterthisrow.com/Products.html

I think i might try one of these - I figure if I like it, once I own it I can print it out whenever I need another one. Also it helps with remember where you were when you put a project aside - 5 months ago to work on another project! Don't tell me you all never do that.
:mrgreen:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

My OCD is mainly dealing with numbers. I memorize license plates and change numbers to the corresponding letter. I only wish I had the cleany or tidy up OCD.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Just remembered - if the sermon in church was a 'bit dry' I would sit there and count the organ pipes. If I lost track I would have to start again.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

tintin63 said:


> No doubt there will be a name for this affliction


Sounds like a form of OCD.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I sometimes run my tongue over my teeth and count them. Then do it over again to be sure. Yes, I have more on one side than the other but I'm not telling how many. I'd have to count them again -- maybe, twice, to say for sure.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I count when I knitting but not much any other time. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes...I'm always counting when knitting. I also find myself counting steps when I walk my dog three miles every day.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I do all that also! We counters must really be brilliant!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes I do very consciously coz I just don't wanna tink....


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

I have all of the After This Row products - I Love them. I am frequently away from my knitting and these sheets really keep me on track.
(www.afterthisrow.com).


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, it seems like a lot of us count compulsively. I do it with knitting and when I am bored. I have had to stop myself from counting the bricks in my church and my doctor's surgery. Seems like we are all in good company.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my, so there are a lot of counters. I am one, too. I count bricks, tiles and all multiple objects. After I count in one direction, I recount in another. THEN, I do counting of groups. Such as, how many groups of four tiles are in the floor. I guess I can say I am never truly bored...just a bit wacky. :thumbup:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I am SOO thankful you posted this! I thought there was something wrong with me for counting weird things, like floor tiles, ceiling tiles, the number of fence posts along the neighbor's pasture, etc. I am also OCD to some extent so hoped it was just part of that. Glad I'm not alone in this!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

I do it all the time. It's automatic.


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I counted stitches more often !! From reading all the post's about this I am the odd one. That's why I'm ripping back more.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe that's one reason I knit to relax - - I don't count my stitches as much as I count other things:

Panes in windows - - 3 across, 4 down = 12 panes; Row 1 - 1,2,3; Row 2 - 4,5,6; Row 3 - 7,8,9; Row 4 - 10,11,12; Column 1 - 1,2,3,4; Column 2 - 5,6,7,8; Column 3 - 9,10,11,12. 3 times 4 is 12. 4 times 3 is 12. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!! In rooms with lots of windows with lots of panes, I can go on for a long time. Then there are ceiling tiles, spaces in parking lots; posts in fences, etc., etc., etc. 

So glad to know I'm not alone.  :lol: :-D


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Elder Ellen said:


> I sometimes run my tongue over my teeth and count them. Then do it over again to be sure. Yes, I have more on one side than the other but I'm not telling how many. I'd have to count them again -- maybe, twice, to say for sure.


Yep! I remember when my grandfather died when I was a child. My mom said to keep from crying at the funeral we should count our teeth and not listen to the service. It didn't keep me from crying, though.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Yes, I'm obsessed with counting as well. My knitting/crochet, and just about everything else. :|


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I'm interested to know if I am the only one who counts stitches every row. I don't mean to do it and am often not aware of it till I get near the end of the row.
> I also count lots of other things like bricks in a wall, people walking past, cracks in the pavement and I could go on and on.


Hi yes you have brought back memories - when my children and I used to travel anywhere we used to see who could add the numbers on the number plate of a motor vehicle in front of us, the quickest. I also tended to count the stitches when I knitted - now do machine knitting. Thanks for sharing. Lynette


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

There more symptoms of OCD than just counting! My youngest son, who just retired from the local police force, always eats just 1 thing on his plate at a time. Can't mix his foods, is very fussy about neatness & cleanliness & especially his clothes! He has a son with Aspergers, a mild form of autism. I really believe that it's inherited, getting worse with each successive generation. I never knew my maternal grandparents, because my mom was an immigrant & I never saw any of this behavior in my paternal grandparents, so I have no idea where it started.


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

connie886 said:


> There more symptoms of OCD than just counting! My youngest son, who just retired from the local police force, always eats just 1 thing on his plate at a time. Can't mix his foods, is very fussy about neatness & cleanliness & especially his clothes! He has a son with Aspergers, a mild form of autism. I really believe that it's inherited, getting worse with each successive generation. I never knew my maternal grandparents, because my mom was an immigrant & I never saw any of this behavior in my paternal grandparents, so I have no idea where it started.


There are many more aspects. I also have the one food at a time and can't have my food touch.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

seedee95758 said:


> I count Everything! I worry that there's something wrong with me, but seeing that I'm not alone in my compulsions makes me feel so much better!


Good, I think a lot of people count - various things because it helps us do certain tasks. I count as someone said when making the coffee, how long to grind, how much water to put in, how many stitches there are in this lace repeat -oops I'm off. It's not a compulsion, and therefore not OCD unless not counting makes you very anxious that something bad will happen. And believing that counting will prevent bad things. So when I fill up the water pitcher without counting, I don't dump it out and do it over to prevent anything. I just check to see if it's got the correct amount in it. But it is fascinating to see all the different ways people count as we go about our daily lives. And that's when you know any "quirk" is a problem, - when it interferes with living your life. As one of the people in this thread mentioned you can have a tendency without a disorder.


----------



## louisglenda (Aug 31, 2011)

I count too and don't realise I am doing it till I reach a high number and then it dawns on me I have counted all the way there 
I am not overly anything and no one has noticed my counting I am a well rounded painter baker knitter crocheter and have no hang ups I just count not always just now and again ..I do not like anything to beat me I will try and try till I have acheived a goal but on a playing field I give up halfway through if I think I have no chance Is there hope for me ?


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I am one, too! If I wake up in the night I look at the clock and count how many more hours left until I have to get up! I hate it because then I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## moralyn (May 5, 2014)

I find myself counting stitches in my crochet. I don't always realize am doing it until the end of a row. However, I find that it keeps my rows in line and I don't have to tear out stitches as often.


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

I must be related to some of you, I catch myself counting often, eat one thing at a time, & don't like my food to touch.


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

I too am greatly relieved to know Im not alone in this. I tend to count everything but do it in 3's - my husband says im odd! I even count the 'joints' in my fingers when im sat doing nothing (yes, a rarity!!). When you mention OCD I wonder, I would not have called myself OCD but the more I think about it you could call it that I suppose. I have always thought myself as 'organised' but I suppose OCD could cover some of it too - thanks for posting this topic ;0)


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I inherited a grandfather (long-case) clock. It has lovely mellow Westminster chimes. At first, I had a compulsion to count each chime as it struck the hour - very annoying at 12 o'clock! Fortunately the compulsion wore off.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I inherited a grandfather (long-case) clock. It has lovely mellow Westminster chimes. At first, I had a compulsion to count each chime as it struck the hour - very annoying at 12 o'clock! Fortunately the compulsion wore off.


I thought that was quite normal. I have several old wind-up clocks and they never strike at exactly the same time so I count and count again -- day and night. ! never know for sure what time it is but I can check that on the computer, if necessary.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I, too find myself counting many things, unconsciously.When I'm driving on major highways, if I know the exit number of "my" exit, I do the math on my trip-meter to see how many kilometres until I turn off.When driving in the States, I do the math to convert miles to kilometres!"Calculomania" maybe?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

connie886 said:


> There more symptoms of OCD than just counting! My youngest son, who just retired from the local police force, always eats just 1 thing on his plate at a time. Can't mix his foods, is very fussy about neatness & cleanliness & especially his clothes! He has a son with Aspergers, a mild form of autism. I really believe that it's inherited, getting worse with each successive generation. I never knew my maternal grandparents, because my mom was an immigrant & I never saw any of this behavior in my paternal grandparents, so I have no idea where it started.


Yes, there are many symptoms of OCD, as well as many manifestations. I, for instance, have a routine in the shower that if I don't follow that exact order I have to start all over again, or else I get anxious and don't feel clean. Rationally, I KNOW I'm clean, but I am compelled to do it over again. This is just one of my many OCD traits. One that really drives my family nuts but my dear, departed grandfather and DH found endearing and actually had the patience for is my talking. Yes, I said talking. My obsessive thoughts need to be expressed or I go nuts and may even have a breakdown. This is all part of my Tourette's syndrome, which has also manifested symptoms in very unusual ways. My tics are not the ones that get a lot of attention, like the people who are afflicted with Tourette's who shout out obscenities. 
You bring up a good point about inherited traits. OCD is, more often than not, inherited. They are still trying to pin down the cause of autism and Aspergers (which are very similar to Tourette's and one often gets misdiagnosed for the other,) but I do believe that there has to be a genetic predisposition at least to the disorders. A gene can also be present in DNA and not present itself for generations. These neurobehavioral disorders are all comorbid (present with) OCD and ADHD, which often go hand in hand with each other. 
Good luck to you, your son and grandson. It's not easy, and more power to you!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

RiverSong said:


> I must be related to some of you, I catch myself counting often, eat one thing at a time, & don't like my food to touch.


Oh, my gosh! I have some grandkids that do that---not wanting their food to touch!!


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

WOW! I thought I was the only one who counts. I count stitches when I knit, stairs when I go up or down, steps when I walk, and on and on. Good to know I'm normal after all.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't get me started.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> 
> I also have counted all my life. I read this entire article and disagree wholeheartedly for myself because while I do count, what I count has meaning; i.e. the number of steps from my apartment door to the stairs, the number of steps down before the first landing, etc. I will know if there's ever a fire! And knowing the number of cans of beans, tomato sauce, Coke on my shelf is important when I'm at a supermarket.
> 
> I think I count because Daddy taught me my numbers 1 to 100 and the times tables up to 12X12 long before I went to school. Its been my lifelong habit. Counting stitches comes naturally and occasionally brings a dropped stitch to my attention.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I only count license plate numbers and add them. I disagree with BoBeau's Wikipedia Arithmomania, I don't think, NO, I know, I don't have a mental disorder But the article was interesting, just doesn't pertain to me.


tatesgirl said:


> BoBeau said:
> 
> 
> > Have done it all my life. It's one of many symptoms of OCD (which is rampant in my life). Some folklore about it may of interest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arithmomania
> ...


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've heard it said that people who count are above average in intelligence. But we already knew that!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

cheryls123 said:


> I've heard it said that people who count are above average in intelligence. But we already knew that!


Well of course we are.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

cheryls123 said:


> I've heard it said that people who count are above average in intelligence. But we already knew that!


Good! Now, count yourself as having a large number of new friends!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tatesgirl said:


> Good! Now, count yourself as having a large number of new friends!


Isn't it great?! It's like CHEERS, but instead of everybody knowing your name, everyone has the same/similar quirks that sets us above, rather than apart, from everyone else. It's nice being told that no, you're definitely not alone AND you're a genius! I might be paraphrasing... But you get the idea
, : 

I love coming on here for even just a couple of minutes to see what people have written or post my own topic because I feel so welcomed, as if I belong. You have no idea how great a help coming on here was last week between my own projects and life; getting a quick response to my own problem, getting involved in positive conversations, or even just seeing what other people were up to.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, I do it all the time and it drives me mad!


----------

